
Ask HN: I want to learn websockets. What are some good Websocket APIs? - dpods
I know about the GDAX API and Ripple&#x27;s (XRP) websocket API. What other websocket API&#x27;s are there that provide realtime data?
======
indescions_2018
Investors Exchange for US equity data

[https://iextrading.com/developer/docs/#websockets](https://iextrading.com/developer/docs/#websockets)

For WS proxy check out PushPin

[https://pushpin.org/](https://pushpin.org/)

